# Rained Out : (



## Unique Name (Jan 11, 2019)

Welp, I was all geared up to attempt my first smoke tomorrow morning and the forecast calls for a 100% chance of showers. Looks like a rain delay. I guess it just means more time for research...
Thanks to everyone who has given me advice and replies.
It's truly appreciated.
One final question...
When smoking an 8.5 pound picnic roast, do I use a FULL ring of charcoal to start (I'm gonna try the minion method)?
Thanks for any and all replies...


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2019)

Whenever doing a large cut load the ring.You can always snuff it out and reuse what didn't burn.
Richie


----------



## tallbm (Jan 11, 2019)

Unique Name said:


> Welp, I was all geared up to attempt my first smoke tomorrow morning and the forecast calls for a 100% chance of showers. Looks like a rain delay. I guess it just means more time for research...
> Thanks to everyone who has given me advice and replies.
> It's truly appreciated.
> One final question...
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

Well that sucks, BUT if you want to take advantage of the extra time buy you a whole chicken and put it in brine for that 24 hour period that you are losing due to rain and then smoke it along with your picnic roast the next day :)

Just some food for thought on what to do with the extra time :D


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2019)

What can we say it happens just make the best of it. Or get a big umbrella or tent.  

Warren


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 11, 2019)

tropics said:


> Whenever doing a large cut load the ring.You can always snuff it out and reuse what didn't burn.
> Richie


Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 11, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> Well that sucks, BUT if you want to take advantage of the extra time buy you a whole chicken and put it in brine for that 24 hour period that you are losing due to rain and then smoke it along with your picnic roast the next day :)
> 
> Just some food for thought on what to do with the extra time :D


The forecast looks like intermittent rain for the next few days. Maybe a week...
What? Here in So Cal?
Preposterous!!!


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> What can we say it happens just make the best of it. Or get a big umbrella or tent.
> 
> Warren


I thought about doing that.
Maybe after I get a few smokes under my belt I'll be more dedicated


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2019)

Unique Name Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 12, 2019)

One nice thing about this little house is, there's a roof over the patio and I can smoke or grill in rainy weather. Plus I can keep the smoker and the Weber out of the sun and rain.

Edited to add, no rain today, they're calling for 3 - 5 inches of snow.


----------



## Unique Name (Jan 12, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> One nice thing about this little house is, there's a roof over the patio and I can smoke or grill in rainy weather. Plus I can keep the smoker and the Weber out of the sun and rain.
> 
> Edited to add, no rain today, they're calling for 3 - 5 inches of snow.


Hey, BW!
I've got a covering, and grilling in the rain isnt a problem (IF it ever rains) but I'm not really in to trying my very first smoke in a downpour.
I gave it some serious thought and upon seeing the madness when I awoke at 3:30, I ultimately wimped out...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 19, 2019)

For several years I've been keeping both of my smoker/grills in my detached unheated garage, about 50' from the house. If it's nice weather I'll roll one out. Yesterday it was 27* so my 1st burn was inside. Right now it's 16* w/8" of blowing SNOW!!!!!! (insert frowning face here)
Martin


----------



## Smee73 (Jan 27, 2019)

Martin, snow, cold, rain........smoker still plays.............enough fire can counteract all but tornados here.


----------

